
How the Border Patrol Threatens Civil Liberties Far from the Border - animo
https://www.texasobserver.org/checkpoint-nation/?src=longreads
======
dsfyu404ed
I always wonder why the FBI and state police agencies aren't up in arms over
this. The CPB is conducting it's operations on their turf.

~~~
slededit
They don't have authority over immigration issues, and CBP will refer domestic
crimes to the relevant police agency. Everyone's turf is respected except the
citizens.

